# Quelle mémoire vive pour un eMac ?



## raphael (7 Février 2005)

bonjour à tous.

Voilà, j'ai un emac, et j'ai deux questions à vous poser :

la première, c'est que j'ai remarqué que mon emac, depuis qq temps, rame (safari met du temps à ouvrir sa fenêtre, le dossier disque dur ouvre sa fenêtre comme avec un accoup, en deux temps...).

 Et je me demande si cela ne provient pas de la mémoire vive. J'ai une barette d'origine à 128 Mo, et j'en ai rajouté une de 256. Est il aussi vrai, pour un eMac, qu'il faut des barettes de mémoire équivalentes (2x128, 2x256..)?

La seconde question : quelle mémoire me conseilleriez vous pour cette machine ? Merci de me préciser les références, car si je sais m'en servir, je ne suis pas un cador en matière de hardware..  Et où l'acheter à bon prix !

Par avance Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Je ne croit pas qu'il y ait de problèmes de parité, a vérifier car je n'ai que la nouvelle génération (en DDR 333).

Pour verifier ce qu'il faut, aller sur crucial.com.

Maintenant, même avec 1go j'ai aussi des lenteurs... Normales ?


----------



## ben58 (7 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai deux barettes de 256mo soit 512 et ça tourne imppécable!


----------



## jjrmusic (10 Février 2005)

Bonsoir

D'abord, Bonne Année Du Coq (non je ne suis pas chinois) !

Personnellement, je veille à ce que le modeste disque dur de mon eMac G4 700 conserve un espace libre suffisant (Ah le ménage et le rangement). Il paraît qu'environ 10 Go c'est bien. J'essaye d'en laisser pas loin de 20. Sauvegardes sur CD - Rangement - Tri - Poubelle ! Ensuite je laisse souvent mon Mac tourner la nuit pour que les routines Unix se fassent. De plus je fais régulièrement de la maintenance (réparation des autorisations avec Disk Utility : Dossier Applications/Utilitaires) et je mets aussi régulièrement Onyx à contribution (je fais attention à ne pas effacer les icônes des signets de Safari et pour la suppression des fichiers caches du système, je choisi la suppression minimale. Je ne touche pas non plus aux fichiers DS_Store ni aux liens entre documents et applications ainsi qu'aux cores.xxx). Ces opérations demandent un redémarrage. Note pour Onyx : lire l'aide fournie avec le logiciel, elle est très bien faite.

Pour la mémoire de mon eMac G4 700 j'ai mis deux barettes de 512 SDRAM PC 133 (elles sont ok pour des processeurs jusqu'à 1 Ghz). Si ton processeur est plus rapide il faut bien regarder les indications fournies chez les revendeurs. Il me semble que 128 + 256 est un peu juste. J'ai tourné avec 2 x 256 depuis pas mal de temps et je viens de casser ma tirelire pour passer à 2 x 512, Aïe !

Normalement (et sans nécessairement passer à 1 Go de Ram) tu devrais pouvoir améliorer les performances de ton eMac.


----------



## phipounet (10 Février 2005)

Bonne année du coq à vous ! 

J'ai également un emac 700 que je souhaiterai booster un peu...

Et vous nous consellez quoi comme boutique pas trop chère et compatible ???


----------



## I-bouk (10 Février 2005)

Salut-macway-est-une-très-bonne-boutique-est-pas-cher.


http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=3_44_285


----------



## Krstv (10 Février 2005)

Mon eMac tourne avec 2x256, la barette d'origine, plus une seconde, de marque Dane-elec chopée chez surcouf pour une cinquantaine d'euros...

Et tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## jjrmusic (10 Février 2005)

Bonsoir

Idem pour moi, j'ai acheté chez MacWay deux barettes de 512 Mo et tout va bien. Mon eMac me dit qu'il est très heureux et à l'aise avec sa nouvelle mémoire !


----------



## raphael (11 Février 2005)

Merci pour vos témoignages ! Ils vont m'être très utile !


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2005)

J'ai un eMac monté comme le tien en RAM ( 128 d'origine et 256 de chez Mips ) tout va bien


----------



## robcamus (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 7.1 (acheté en sept 2007) et je veux passer en 4GO de RAM 
Curieusement ma notice indique 667 MHz et lorsque je consulte les indications "A propos de ce mac/Plus d'infos/Matériel " , il est indiqué 800 MHz...
C'est également la même indication ( 800 MHz) que me donne le logiciel Mactracker et la mémoires actuelle 2 x 1Go,  (que j'avais déjà du étendre il y a quelque temps ) contenue dans l'iMac est à 667 MHz ...

Bizarre  si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je le remercie d'avance .


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2011)

Regarde dans la pomme /a propos de ce mac en haut a gauche de l écran /plus d infos/mémoire et la tu verra la vitesse de tes rams


----------



## robcamus (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci ..  mais c'est bien sûr ce que j'ai fait (relire mon texte )... 
C'est contradictoire .. c'est pour ça que je posais la question


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2011)

A priori, vu l'age, le bus est à 667MHz.
Quand tu as boosté l'iMac tu as peut mis des 800MHz compatible


----------



## robcamus (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses ...

Les indications concernant le matériel (voir photo jointe) indiquent bien un iMac 7.1 avec un bus à 800 MHz ...
J'ai donc acheté 2 mémoires de 2 Go chacune à 800 MHz et ça ne fonctionne pas ...
Donc il y a contradiction entre les indications figurant dans le Mac et la réalité !...

Le vendeur va me les échanger en 667 MHz ... mais je trouve quand même cela bizarre , d'autant que mes recherches (avec Mactracker) disent bien que sur les iMac d'après aout 2007( le mien est de fin sept)  l'iMac est du type 7.1, avec un bus à 800MHZ  !..

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur ce pb ,merci ..


----------



## christophe2312boulot (28 Septembre 2011)

un achat de ram  800 oui mais compatible apple? (exemple ,macway il n y a pas de soucis avec ses ram et apple )


----------



## robcamus (28 Septembre 2011)

Merci de cette bonne remarque !... que je vais approfondir ...

Sur les  800 Mhz que j'ai achetées et qui ne fonctionnent pas est indiqué :
JM800QSU-2G   2GBDDR2 800   SO-DIMM (2R/1 28Mx8/CL6)   ??????


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Je pense avoir trouver la réponse, je ne savais pas qu'il y aurait bus processeur et bus mémoire !... :

_"...
VoronoV
11 May 2008, 00:25
Hello,
Pour Swordy :
Les iMac Alu de la génération 2007 (pas les nouveaux modèles 2008) ont un bus processeur à 800MHz, le bus mémoire est à 667MHz.
Seuls les modèles 2008 ont bus processeur à 1066MHz et un bus mémoire à 800MHz.
Je ne sais pas trop si la mémoire à 800MHz est vraiment adaptée pour un bus à 667MHz, dans le doute, prend de la 667MHz !!
Ciao,
VoronoV_
                ......"


----------

